# DIRT 2 Problem



## Tuwok (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen.

Ein Freund und ich haben da ein sehr seltsames DIRT 2 Problem. Er besitzt die Steam Version, während ich auf der Retail Version  unterwegs bin. Wir haben Beide keinerlei Problem Online zu spielen. Nur sobald wir beide einen Server eröffnen kann keiner von uns bei dem jeweils anderen beitreten. Andere Spieler kommen allerdings ohne Probleme auf unsere Server.
Hat da jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Ich habe bereits alles an Firewalls usw. deaktiviert.

Gruß


----------

